# Tivo Edge Guide



## tomdom25 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have 2 Tivo's. One is a new Edge, the other an older Roamio.
For the last week or so, the Roamio updates the schedule. The Edge does not.
Updating manually doesn't help. Too many "Title not available" messages on the Edge.
Manually doing an update doesn't help, and if a reboot of the machine fixes it I'd have to check it regularly and that shouldn't have to happen.
What's going on? I'm missing scheduled recordings on the Edge. The Roamio is working fine.
Any body have any ideas?
If I need a reboot of the Edge, why? It cost enough that this shouldn't happen.
PS, the new software sucks. The old software was more user friendly.
The new 'bells & whistles' aren't very screen user friendly, just glossy crude.


----------



## Jmartz (Nov 7, 2003)

Mine is doing the same thing. "Title Not Available" for random channels at random times in no particular order. Forcing connection and a reboot did not change anything. I also lost the program information that used to show up at the top of the guide next to the video window.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Not an Edge issue as my Roamio is doing the same thing. Started this last week.


----------

